# Passage OS 9.2.1 vers OS X



## guigui_41 (23 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un iMac G3 en version 9.2.1 et je souhaiterai installer Mac OS X Jaguar 10.2 deçu mais l'Imac ne reconnais pas le fichier .iso qui comporte Mac OS X.2 ! 

Que faire ?
Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Mars 2011)

Bonjour

Pour installer Mac OS X, il est nécessaire d'utiliser un DVD (ou plusieurs CD) d'installation bootable.

Un simple fichier ISO ne permet pas de le faire, parce que le système capable de monter l'image ISO et d'en lire le contenu doit déjà être en cours d'exécution : cela reviendrait un peu à chercher à ouvrir un coffre dont la clé est enfermée dedans.


----------



## guigui_41 (27 Mars 2011)

Merci, donc si j'achète les CD de Mac OS X Jaguar 10.2 cela devrait marcher normalement ? 
A ce moment là autant acheter directement Mac OS X 10.3 non ? 

MErci


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Mars 2011)

Tu pourrais toujours tenter de graver ton image ISO sur un CD ou un DVD, mais je ne sais pas si cela est très légal.


Sinon, s'il s'agit d'un iMac G3 équipé d'au moins 128Mo de RAM mais antérieur à octobre 1999 ou avec un processeur plus lent que 400MHz, alors il ne peut supporter au maximum que Mac OS 10.3 (mise-à-jour 10.3.9).

S'il s'agit d'un iMac G3 de 400MHz (ou plus) avec 256Mo de RAM (ou plus), alors il peut supporter Mac OS 10.4 (mise-à-jour 10.4.11).


Plus l'OS est récent, plus il consomme des ressources et plus le Mac est ralenti. En contrepartie, il permet d'accéder à des applications plus récentes.

Mac OS 10.4 (Tiger) est loin d'être obsolète. Sa logithèque (qui inclut d'ailleurs celle d'OS 9 via Classic) permet encore aujourd'hui de répondre à 95% des besoins. Pour ma part, je l'utilise toujours actuellement sur un Mac G4 à 1,25GHz, et il me permet à peu près tout, excepté de visualiser correctement des vidéos en HD.

Mac OS 10.3 (Panther) a une logithèque moins fournie, mais surcharge beaucoup moins la machine.

Pour faire ton choix, il te faudrait commencer par vérifier quel OS supporte ta machine, puis te poser la question de savoir quels logiciels tu comptes réellement utiliser. Si aucun des logiciels visés ne nécessite Mac OS 10.4 (Tiger) ou si ta machine ne peut faire tourner que Mac OS 10.3 (Panther), alors acheter ce dernier d'occasion serait assurément la meilleure option.

Quoi qu'il en soit, il faut faire attention d'acheter la version "retail", fournie en boîte sous la forme de disques optiques noirs (les gris correspondent à des versions spécifiques aux machines, et ne conviennent pas). Par ailleurs, si ton lecteur optique est un lecteur de CD, il faudra impérativement acheter la version CD, et non pas la version DVD.


----------



## guigui_41 (27 Mars 2011)

Il s'agit d'un iMac 333 (avec 256 de Ram il me semble) ! 
Il faudra donc que j'achete un CD de ce type : http://cgi.ebay.fr/APPLE-MAC-OS-X-P...=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1a78f49c#payId

Le mac va pouvoir passer de Mac OS 9.2.2 à Mac OS X 10.3 sans soucis ?

Sinon sur quel type de CD peut-on mettre le .iso pour le mac le reconnaisse ? Merci


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Mars 2011)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Il s'agit d'un iMac 333 (avec 256 de Ram il me semble) !
> Il faudra donc que j'achete un CD de ce type : http://cgi.ebay.fr/APPLE-MAC-OS-X-P...=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1a78f49c#payId
> 
> Le mac va pouvoir passer de Mac OS 9.2.2 à Mac OS X 10.3 sans soucis ?
> ? Merci


Oui mais toutefois avec 256 de Ram probablement va-t-il "ramer" un petit peu


----------



## guigui_41 (27 Mars 2011)

Je boosterai la Ram si j'arrive à le passer en X.3 déjà


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Mars 2011)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Je boosterai la Ram si j'arrive à le passer en X.3 déjà



tu devrais pouvoir le passer sans problème en 10.3, les CD proposés sur les images du lien sont les bons.


----------



## guigui_41 (27 Mars 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> tu devrais pouvoir le passer sans problème en 10.3, les CD proposés sur les images du lien sont les bons.



Aussi est-il possible d'utiliser les CD 2 fois sur deux ordis différents ? Ce n'est peu être pas autorisé par apple !


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Mars 2011)

Les CD de l'annonce semblent bien convenir.

Concernant la RAM, mon Mac G4 était fourni à la base sous Pather avec 256Mo. C'est en fait la quantité optimale, et je ne pense pas que l'augmenter puisse apporter une meilleure réactivité _a priori_, à moins bien sûr que tu utilises des applications spécifiques qui l'exigent.

Si la machine s'avère lente, ce serait plutôt la faute des 333MHz. Mais pour ça n'y a pas de solution (à part changer la CPU et la carte mère).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h18 ----------




guigui_41 a dit:


> Aussi est-il possible d'utiliser les CD 2 fois sur deux ordis différents ? Ce n'est peu être pas autorisé par apple !


S'il s'agit d'une licence simple, légalement ce n'est pas permis, même si rien ne l'empêche physiquement.

Sinon il existe des licences multiples, pour (de mémoire) 5 machines différentes au sein d'un même foyer, qui peuvent être installées avec le seul jeu de CD fourni.


----------



## guigui_41 (27 Mars 2011)

D'accord merci ! Et en fait, à quoi servent les 3 CDs ? Il faudra que j'insère les 3 ?


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Mars 2011)

Oui, il faudra utiliser les trois CD l'un après l'autre pour faire l'installation.

C'est dans la version DVD que tout tient sur un seul disque optique.


----------

